# Vases



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well ordered a DVD from Brian McEvoy on doing two piece HF's. Sure does make things easier and is a lot of fun to do. These are turned in two pieces and then glued together. The key is getting the glue line perfectly flat. I used a machinest square. If they are not perfect you can see the line and if you do get it perfect you will have to look for the line. The poplar with the walnut collar and foot is 9 1/2" X 3 1/2". The walnut is 11 1/2" X 4 1/2". They are finished with several light coats of deft lacquer. 

By the way these are already sold and haven't even got the final coats on yet. A lady came into the Arts Center where I have my turnings dislplayed and saw the picture the Director had taken of the six I took down. She wanted two. So e-mailed her a pic's and she said she would pick them up when done. I said don't you want to know the price and she just said I know you'll be fair. So the poplar I quoted $65 and the walnut $95. She said fine. I guess I'll keep making them till they quit selling.

Oh and I got Brian's newest DVD on embellishments. So will hopefully give pyrography, piercing, and airbrushing a go.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What can I say Bernie?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Bernie: where did you get the 2nd tape on embellishments? i can't find. Thanks These look good. I've done it before, but on a ball shaped piece & couldn't hide the line. 
They must have the line at the junction of the angles. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie, you always post pure gold, very well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all for the kind comments. 

Gal Turner this is where I bought the video's. 

One Good Turn

Go down on the left side to How To Video's. He has 4 of them. I have the Creating Two Piece Hollow Forms and Brian McEvoy's Secrets to Embellishments. Both are excellent. I have just gotten his Embellishment DVD and have only veiwed the first but it is really well done and in a natural type setting. He explains the different equipment he uses.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Bernie..


----------

